# Daytime juggin



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Put jugs out at 12:30 today. Out of cooler space at 4:00. 10 cats, 2 bass (swallowed the hook), and 12 gar plus more bass all released.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The gars are so bad at Eufala that I didn't catch any catfish. How did you keep the gars from taking your bait?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

billyb said:


> The gars are so bad at Eufala that I didn't catch any catfish. How did you keep the gars from taking your bait?


We didn't. Caught 12 gar, some were real big. Just cut them off and keep tying on hooks. Yesterday we caught 4 cats and zero gar. I think the later you fish the fewer gar you catch. But our cats hit between 2 and 3:30 today. All at once.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought 5 dozen shiners and eventually gave up. Everybody I talked to was using Rooster livers. Maybe gar don't like liver.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Easy peasy ! Nice !


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

billyb said:


> I bought 5 dozen shiners and eventually gave up. Everybody I talked to was using Rooster livers. Maybe gar don't like liver.


I always net fresh shad and chop them up into about 2" cubes. Sometimes bait is tough to get. Today I netted about 10 lbs in 30 minutes. Gar love shad apparently. But so do catfish. I froze the leftover bait. It will be a bit soft but should work OK.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The last trip my motor quit the first day so I came home. Tried to keep the shiners alive in my bait tank but instead have 5 dozen frozen ones.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Alabama used to have a law on the books that said it was illegal to return a gar alive to the waters of Alabama.


----------

